# Housing One Red Belly



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey,

I have 5 baby reds, but I also reallly wanna grab an adult red belly.

how big of a tank would ONE adult red belly at 6" be happy in?

I have a few, but I dont know what size would be okay.

let me know!

filtration will be covered and then some haha, im here to talk about tank size and nothing else.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

A 40G breeder would be perfect for a solo red.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

e46markus said:


> A 40G breeder would be perfect for a solo red.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say 40B or a 55g at minimum though they still have the potential for good growth so a 75g would be ideal if you truely want it to reach its potential.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I would say 40B or a 55g at minimum though they still have the potential for good growth so a 75g would be ideal if you truely want it to reach its potential.


Ill consider it. ill just buy a used 55.

maybe later. haha. I dont think hes going anywhere. they hide him and say that they dont have him when people call


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

A 55'er!...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a 55 you can buy. Comes with stand, decor, a couple crappy filters, gravel, heaters. $100 for everything OBO


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I am also thinking about buying a larger RBP,but i only have a spare 40 gal is this really too small???The fish is roughly 5" - 6".


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what is the size of the 40? If it is a breeder it would be ok though like i said before these fish have the potential for large growth and really shouldn't be kept permanently in a 3ft long (40B) or 1" wide (55g) tank which is why 75g is often still recommended for anywhere from 1-4 p's as it is the smallest common tank that has a 4ft length and a 1.5ft width


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

davery08 said:


> I am also thinking about buying a larger RBP,but i only have a spare 40 gal is this really too small???The fish is roughly 5" - 6".


yeah dude, you dont want some tall tank or square tank. 40 gallon long tank would work.

thats what ive been hearing


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How big are your babies? The babies will tend to grow faster if they have bigger fish to keep up with. Having mulitiple babies in the tank already and introducing one single larger fish into their tank is going to be your best chance at them shoaling. When my babies got to 2.5/3" mark I moved them in with the shoal. Not one casualty. I sold them or traded little by little until I'm left with two right now. I would like to get rid of them. They are pushing 4". Red sox if your close to central PA i can make a deal with you on these two.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> How big are your babies? The babies will tend to grow faster if they have bigger fish to keep up with. Having mulitiple babies in the tank already and introducing one single larger fish into their tank is going to be your best chance at them shoaling. When my babies got to 2.5/3" mark I moved them in with the shoal. Not one casualty. I sold them or traded little by little until I'm left with two right now. I would like to get rid of them. They are pushing 4". Red sox if your close to central PA i can make a deal with you on these two.


I have them at 2 inches at the moment.

are you saying if I throw in a big one hes not gonna eat the crap out of all my babies I've suffered over for the past two months?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ehh.. 2 inches may still be a bit small. an I don't promise nothing, but I know its a lot less likely to hapen if the big one is introdued into their tank instead of them into his. Also the bigger one will help make them brave and they will follow him around not hide, the babies will help keep the bigger one more active and he won't sit still. A big solo red will sit still most the time. I put my 18 babies at 2.5" in with my bigger pygo's and cariba and it brought so much life to my tank, also noticed the growth rate of my fish picked up big time!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> ehh.. 2 inches may still be a bit small. an I don't promise nothing, but I know its a lot less likely to hapen if the big one is introdued into their tank instead of them into his. Also the bigger one will help make them brave and they will follow him around not hide, the babies will help keep the bigger one more active and he won't sit still. A big solo red will sit still most the time. I put my 18 babies at 2.5" in with my bigger pygo's and cariba and it brought so much life to my tank, also noticed the growth rate of my fish picked up big time!


what do you think about a sanchezi piranha going in with mine


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He will def wreck house on those guys. I wouldn't dare put my sanchezi in with any reds


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hahaha im only asking because theres one for sale locally.

what about a spiro?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

No lol you can't put any of those types of piranah's with any other fish not even another of the same exact type. They will kill each other. Only thing you can put with your red's are terntezi, cariba, and if your brave piraya. They are known to eat everything in the tank and also get huge. you would need a super big tank super fast. as many as you got in your 60g now, when they grow that shoal alone will need more tank.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah im just thinking outload.

I might make a huge ass acrylic tank later on


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear those are the bee's knee's if you can keep from scratching them lol. I'm looking at a 60g right now 48x16x19. I want it for my Gibbus if I keep him


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> I hear those are the bee's knee's if you can keep from scratching them lol. I'm looking at a 60g right now 48x16x19. I want it for my Gibbus if I keep him


good choice. make it a long like 12 width so its 48 L


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know how to make them so I'm having it built in the next town over. What do you mean by make it a long by going 12".. the tank is 16 wide right now an 19 tall so what do I get by going to 12? NOt real keen on the tank set up's in the smaller sizes, mine are all bigger ones


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have one redbelly monster in a 55'er, he does great in their... he's the only finger chasing red here I know ( sorry I'm proud)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'd get at least a 55g tank... Though eventually you may need a 75g tank if his growth is not stunted...


----------

